# University Apartment Setup



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

I'm new here, and I wanted to show my coffee table! I have two other machines at home, but this table is what allows me to force myself out of bed when trudging through coursework!

Equipment is as follows:

Baratza Virtuoso Grinder

Lido E Grinder

Chemex 8 cup

1991 Modded La Pavoni

Electric Bialetti 3 cup

1L French Press

5 Cup Siphon with Yama Burner

Unknown Roommate Keurig


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Are you popular?


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Welcome! Cool array of coffee toys there, covers a number of brew methods. Syphon and La Pav adding much coolness. You're certainly well set up for staying awake all night studying LOL! Much better than the coffee I endured as a student.

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Are you popular?


Let's just say I am the president and founder of a particular club that really fancies caffeine


----------

